# Fluval spec 16 gallon



## spartin718 (Sep 22, 2020)

This is a work in progress.


----------



## CptnGreenLeaf (Oct 30, 2016)

Good start. Unique design.


----------



## still_c (Jan 21, 2021)

Did you finish it? Photos look cool, I'd like to see the final version


----------



## hayboyek (Feb 3, 2021)

oh nice one project


----------



## Fletch (Mar 18, 2004)

I needed to move a 50 gallon tank to prep a room for renovation, so I took a few representative plants from the tank for safekeeping, and planted them in pots, which I placed into a 30 gallon tank with no stubstrate. After I got it all set up, I realized that it looks pretty good. So, now I am planning to renovate my aquatic frog tank, using minimal substrate, and potted plants. After seeing your setup, I decided to use smaller pots, and perhaps even decorate the pots in some way. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Fletch (Mar 18, 2004)

Just finished renovating my frog tank with potted plants, as I mentioned in my last reply. This is a temporary tank. I need to move it sometime this year, and want the plants to be easy to move.


----------

